# We Have Better Than We Deserve



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2008)

The LORD is good to all: and his tender mercies are over all his works. Ps. 145.9

It is of the LORD'S mercies that we are not consumed, because his compassions fail not. They are new every morning: great is thy faithfulness. Lamentations 3.22-23

Or despisest thou the riches of his goodness and forbearance and longsuffering; not knowing that the goodness of God leadeth thee to repentance? Rom. 2.4

For who maketh thee to differ from another? and what hast thou that thou didst not receive? now if thou didst receive it, why dost thou glory, as if thou hadst not received it? 1 Cor. 4.7

"The very breath with which we complain is a blessing." -- Richard Allestree, _The Art of Contentment_

"Everything on this side of hell is mercy, and the mercies I receive are greater than my burdens." -- Matthew Mead (quoted by Edmund Calamy)

"We can never love God as He deserves. As God's punishing us is less than we deserve (Ezra 9:13), so our loving Him is less than He deserves." --Thomas Watson, _All Things for Good_

"There but for the grace of God go I." -- John Bradford


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2008)

"...as a sinner, I had no right, and as a believer, I could have no reason, to complain." -- John Newton, Sermon upon the death of his wife Mary


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2008)

Michael Wigglesworth's diary, January 29, 1662, writing of his famous epic poem, _The Day of Doom_:



> I desire with all my heart and might to serve my Lord Christ (who is my best and only friend and supporter) in finishing this work which I am preparing for the press, acknowledging that the Lord hath dealt abundantly better with me than I deserve, if he shall please to accept such a poor piece of service at my hands, and give me leisure to finish it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 2, 2008)

I am given to self-pity far too often.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2008)

William Secker, _The Non-Such Professor_, p. 6:



> 'To whom much is given, of them much shall be required.' The blessings we enjoy are not the fruit of our merit, but the fruit of God's mercy. By how much the more grace we have received, by so much the more glory we are obliged to return to the giver.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 20, 2008)

_Farewell Sermons of Some of the Most Eminent of the Nonconformist Ministers Delivered at the Period of Their Ejectment by the Act of Uniformity in the Year 1662_, Preface, p. xii (concerning Richard Baxter):



> During his last illness, his usual reply to any question respecting his health was, "almost well" -- and sometimes "better than I deserve to be, but not so well as I hope to be."


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 20, 2008)

Boy those saintly men had a way with words. Wish my speech was as full of the Grace of God.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2008)

Alexander Whyte, _Samuel Rutherford and Some of His Correspondents_, p. 157 (re George Gillespie):



> God does not deal with us as we deserve; He does not deal with us as we, in our guilty apprehensions, fear He will. He deals with the apprehensive, penitent, believing sinner according to the grace and the truth of His word. His promises are canonical to Him, not our apprehensions.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2008)

Simeon Ashe, _Primitive Divinity; a Treatise on Divine Contentment_:



> If there be a blessed life before we come at heaven, it is the contented life. And why not contented? _Why art thou wroth, and why is thy countenance fallen?_ Gen. iv. 6. Man, of all creatures, hath the least cause to be discontented. Canst thou deserve any thing from God? Doth he owe thee any thing? (p. vi)





> God's friendship is nothing else but compassion; for there is naturally no _affection_ in us to desire his friendship, nor any _goodness_ in us to deserve it: the load-stone is in himself. (p. 65)





> Contentment sweetens every condition. Christ turned the water into wine: so content turns the water of Marah into spiritual wine. "Have I but little? Yet it is more than I can deserve or challenge. This little I have is in mercy: it is the fruit of Christ's blood; it is the legacy of free grace. A small present, sent from a King, is highly valued. (p. 102)





> Let us compare our condition and our desert together; if we have not what we desire, we have more than what we deserve. For our _mercies_, we have deserved _less_; for our afflictions, we have deserved _more_.
> 
> First, In regard of our _mercies_, we have deserved less. What can we deserve? -- _Can man be profitable to the Almighty?_ We live upon free-grace. Alexander gave a great gift to one of his subjects. The man, being much taken with it -- "This," saith he, "is more than I am worthy of!" -- "I do not give thee this," saith the King, "because thou art worthy of it, but I give a gift like Alexander." Whatever we have is not _merit_, but _bounty_; the least bit of bread is more than God owes us; we can bring faggots to our own burning, but not one flower to the garland of our salvation: he that hath the least mercy will die in God's debt.
> 
> Secondly, In regard of our _afflictions_, we have deserved more. _Thou hast punished us less than our iniquities deserve_, Ezra, ix. 13. Is our condition sad? We have deserved it should be worse. Hath God taken away our estate from us? He might have taken away Christ from us. Hath he thrown us into prison? He might have thrown us into hell. He can destroy us as easy as to save us. This should make us contented. (pp. 181-182)


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 17, 2008)

Everything we have is a gift from God. Selfishness is due to our prideful heart being unwilling to accept that statement.


----------

